# recomplied kernel - now no modules can be found

## metal_dragen

I am in the process of doing a massive update of my entire system. Next on my list is the 4191 Nvidia kernel and glx driver. I try to emerge the kernel and it tells me that it requires MTRR support, so I reconfigure my kernel and recompile it.

Now whenever I boot Gentoo, the only module that get loaded successfully is my current NVdriver. Other modules like tulip, ide-scsi, ng_mod, and nr???? (can't recall offhand - I'm in windows right now) are not loaded.

When I try to run: 

```
modprobe tulip
```

I get a bunch of "unresolved symbols in /lib/../../xxxxx.o" errors (on various files).

Any ideas what i did wrong and how I can fix it?

Thanks for any help.

Dave

----------

## compu-tom

Did you

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

?

----------

## metal_dragen

Yes, I did.

When I recompiled the kernel, I followed the instructions from the installation guide. This is exactly what I did:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# source /etc/profile

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

# reboot

```

and after the reboot, I got the errors I mentioned in my first post.

----------

## compu-tom

And mounted /boot before mv and cp? Per default the /boot fs is unmounted.

----------

## metal_dragen

Yes,  I did mount /boot before the mv and cp. (Well, I take that back, i tried to mv, got a can't stat error, mounted and then mv and cp)

----------

## compu-tom

Are you running lilo or grub? If it is lilo, the you have to

```
lilo
```

before you reboot.

The "unresolved symbols" messages seem to come from modules that were not compiled against the new kernel.

And what about 

```
depmod -a
```

?

----------

## metal_dragen

I am running grub.

I have not tried to run depmod -a. What does that do?

----------

## compu-tom

 *man depmod wrote:*   

>        depmod - handle dependency descriptions for loadable kernel modules
> 
> [...]
> 
>        The normal use of depmod is to include the line
> ...

 

Gives the call of 

```
depmod -a
```

 any errors?

Are you sure you have enabled all the kernel features that are necessary for the modules to load, whatever these are?

----------

## metal_dragen

I ran depmod -a and am getting the same unresolved symbols errors. I have tried recompiling my kernel serveral times and have triple checked it to ensure that all of the features that are required are compiled in or compiled as modules.

I have run each of the make commands separately and none give an error.

The only thing I changed was the CPU type. I hadn't noticed when I first installed the system that the CPU was set to PIII. I have an Athlon so I changed it (and enabled the MTRR support), recompiled, and that's when the problems started.

I am at a loss as to what to do next.

----------

## Alek

Since it worked before why not change the cpu type to a generic i686 and recompile and test. If that works something strange is happening, and I have no clue what it would be   :Confused: 

----------

## metal_dragen

I finally got it working again.

Found a post in the forums that had a solution that worked perfectly. I had to recompile the alsa drivers though.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config ~/

# rm -rf /lib/modules/(kernel name here)

# make mrproper

# cp ~/.config ./

# make menuconfig

 (exit menuconfig)

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

worked like a charm.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions though.

----------

